# What are the Parents?



## Skar's Royals (Aug 24, 2007)

Hi 

I have taken in 12 Hatchling corns from same batch and would like to know what the parents would be, in the batch are:

Snow Stripe
Amel Stripe
Amel Cubed
Amel Motley
Classic Motley
Amels
and Classics

Could anyone tell me.


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

i'd guess at amel, het anery, het motley x amel het anery, het stripe


----------



## Skar's Royals (Aug 24, 2007)

Cheers Capt. What of them in your opinion would be best bred together from the batch?


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

snow stripes for definite:no1: if more than one pair, amel stripes too:no1:


----------



## Skar's Royals (Aug 24, 2007)

Thanks mate.
I have a pair of 06 Amel Stripes also so will keep all striped corns as they are my faves.
There are poss a couple of RO's in the batch too as don't look like standard Amels.
Bit of a mixed bag! : victory:


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

captaincaveman said:


> i'd guess at amel, het anery, het motley x amel het anery, het stripe


theres a flaw in your guestimate.... theres normal hatchlings which isn't possible from **** amel x **** amel 

maybe normal het snow motley x amel het anery stripe?


----------



## Skar's Royals (Aug 24, 2007)

So what offspring would there be from a Snow Stripe x Anery Stripe, saying snow stripe is from above parentage?? :grin1:


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

wrecexotics said:


> So what offspring would there be from a Snow Stripe x Anery Stripe, saying snow stripe is from above parentage?? :grin1:


100% anery stripe het amel


----------



## Skar's Royals (Aug 24, 2007)

Excellent, thanks for that eeji :no1:


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

wrecexotics said:


> Hi
> 
> I have taken in 12 Hatchling corns from same batch and would like to know what the parents would be, in the batch are:
> 
> ...


My first post. Interesting forum here.

To get both amelanistic and nonamelanistic babies, at least one parent must have a normal gene at that gene locus. In other words, both parents must be heterozygous amelanistic or one parent is amelanistic and the other is heterozygous amelanistic. From the number of amelanistics in the list, I think the second choice is the more likely.

Anerythristic is one of the components of snow. To get both anerythristic babies and nonanerythristic babies, both parents must be heterozygous anerythristic or one parent is anerythristic and the other is heterozygous anerythristic . From the number of anerythristics (snows) in the list, I think the first choice is the more likely.

Striped and motley are members of a multiple allele series, which makes the parentage the toughest to figure out. There is also the question of how accurately the striped babies are identified. 

All I can say at the moment for certain is that one parent had a normal gene at the motley locus. If the striped babies have two striped mutant genes, then one parent had a gene pair containing a normal gene and a striped mutant gene (normal//striped). And the other parent had a gene pair containing a motley mutant gene and a striped mutant gene (motley//striped).

If the striped babies actually have a motley//striped gene pair instead of striped//striped gene pair, then the parents could be 

motley//motley x normal//striped
striped//striped x normal//motley
motley//striped x normal//motley
motley//striped x normal//striped
normal//motley x normal//striped


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

eeji said:


> theres a flaw in your guestimate.... theres normal hatchlings which isn't possible from **** amel x **** amel
> 
> maybe normal het snow motley x amel het anery stripe?


 
oh yeah, you know what those normals didn't even register:lol2:

the only thing im confused is that snow stripes were produced meaning one couldn't be striped and the other motley unless the motleys also het stripe, or is a stripe/motley itself, or the snow is a well striped stripe/motley itself:no1:


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

captaincaveman said:


> oh yeah, you know what those normals didn't even register:lol2:
> 
> the only thing im confused is that snow stripes were produced meaning one couldn't be striped and the other motley unless the motleys also het stripe, or is a stripe/motley itself, or the snow is a well striped stripe/motley itself:no1:


maybe like you say one is het motley and stripe (which i think would be a visual motley pattern), the other is het stripe? that way its possible to produce normal pattern, motley and proper stripe


----------



## Skar's Royals (Aug 24, 2007)

I have just been informed by the breeder that my mixed bag of hatchlings came from: Snow Stripe x Amel Stripe (unsure on the Hets) :?


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

wrecexotics said:


> I have just been informed by the breeder that my mixed bag of hatchlings came from: Snow Stripe x Amel Stripe (unsure on the Hets) :?


in that case (if they are true 4 line stripes) there shouldn't be any motley hatchlings. Motley is allelic and dominant to stripe, so stripe het motley should look like a motley.
do you have any pics, maybe they are **** motley which some look like stripe, or **** stripe with broken stripes that could be mistaken for motley.
the latter sounds more likely, given the parentage, and also the fact you have cubed hatchlings, which are a form stripe.


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

wrecexotics said:


> I have just been informed by the breeder that my mixed bag of hatchlings came from: Snow Stripe x Amel Stripe (unsure on the Hets) :?


From the data in the original post, this is impossible!

All the babies from the mating given here would be both amelanistic and striped. Snow stripes could also appear if the amel stripe is heterozygous anerythristic. Some of the babies in the original post are not amelanistic. Not to mention the ones that are normally patterned.

Another male must have sired some if not all the babies. QED.


----------

